# An American with his B-52(I was shocked)



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

An American with his B-52.It can fly


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

I have seen these large scale B-52's fly before and they are quite impressive. Way too much $$$$$ for my taste just to watch it, some day, crash.


----------



## Colin1 (May 5, 2009)

This B-29 will see off that B-52  

Worlds Largest Model RC Plane Video


----------



## timshatz (May 5, 2009)

That B-52 is amazing. Almost big enough for a pilot to sit in it (although he'd have to be very thin). Same with the B29.

Makes you wonder, could you put 4 Rotac Engines in a bird designed as a B29 and fly it as an individual aircraft under the Sport Aircraft or Experimental Aircraft Rules? 

Not that I'm planning on doing it. Neither rich or crazy enough to do that!


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, been posted before. And they do crash. Rumour has it that it is about $50k. Now that would make me cry.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGB8CyrQqn4_


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

D*mn! Electronics maybe?


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

It is an amazing model. There has been a couple of vids of them flying and crashing posted on here over the years.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Some of those RC builds are so big and have multiple engines (8 for the B-52) that they require multiple ground controllers. Who knows what happened there, but it sure looked like the wind gusts were pretty high and it exceeded its bank angle and maybe just lost lift. Characteristic of the B-52 and many have been lost in real life for exactly that.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I soooo wouldn't have flown that day, I feel for the guy(s)!


----------



## Sweb (May 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> D*mn! Electronics maybe?



He lost it. Having been heavily involved in RC as a builder I've seen many RC pilots put them down for failing to follow standard pre-flight checks. Usually the most common is relying on old batteries or batteries of questionable integrity. Ni-Cad batteries require special cycling to ensure they perform up to their amp-hour capacity and the receiver (airborne) battery is almost always the cause of losses. The other (less frequent) reason losses occur is when two pilots share the same frequency on their radios and the non-flyer turns his radio on to do some ground checks. That immediately cancels command of the airborne plane and it usually goes down. I've seen fist fights because of that. 

A good RC flying field/club observes the rules of the IMAA (International Miniature Aircraft Association) and all fliers waiting their turn to fly must impound their radios to a central collection holding area to prevent frequency conflicts with airborne planes. But, it doesn't always go that way. These days the newer radios are near fail-safe as they are made to constantly interrogate their frequencies for interference and automatically select an alternate open (safe) frequency when a conflict is encountered.

My guess is this airplane was lost due to a failed receiver battery. I built a 1/4 scale P-40 and P-47 for a couple people that went down due to bad receiver batteries. Hey, I got paid but it hurt to see it happen. It comes down to pilot error in not replacing those old batteries with new, properly charged batteries, i.e., bone heads.


----------



## timshatz (May 8, 2009)

1/4 scale P40?! Whoa, that sounds pretty cool. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Sweb (May 9, 2009)

Nope. Never was much of a shutter bug. Only recently got a digital camera. But I am photo-documenting my current build.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

timshatz said:


> 1/4 scale P40?! Whoa, that sounds pretty cool. Do you have any pics?
> 
> 
> Sweb said:
> ...


When will you post some pics ??
I wouldn't mind watching your progress with the build.


Wheelsup


----------



## airboiy (May 20, 2009)

Sweb said:


> He lost it. Having been heavily involved in RC as a builder I've seen many RC pilots put them down for failing to follow standard pre-flight checks. Usually the most common is relying on old batteries or batteries of questionable integrity. Ni-Cad batteries require special cycling to ensure they perform up to their amp-hour capacity and the receiver (airborne) battery is almost always the cause of losses. The other (less frequent) reason losses occur is when two pilots share the same frequency on their radios and the non-flyer turns his radio on to do some ground checks. That immediately cancels command of the airborne plane and it usually goes down. I've seen fist fights because of that.
> 
> A good RC flying field/club observes the rules of the IMAA (International Miniature Aircraft Association) and all fliers waiting their turn to fly must impound their radios to a central collection holding area to prevent frequency conflicts with airborne planes. But, it doesn't always go that way. These days the newer radios are near fail-safe as they are made to constantly interrogate their frequencies for interference and automatically select an alternate open (safe) frequency when a conflict is encountered.
> 
> My guess is this airplane was lost due to a failed receiver battery. I built a 1/4 scale P-40 and P-47 for a couple people that went down due to bad receiver batteries. Hey, I got paid but it hurt to see it happen. It comes down to pilot error in not replacing those old batteries with new, properly charged batteries, i.e., bone heads.



Not always the battery problem, Sweb. I've built some RC planes myself and the problems I've encountered are caused by a faulty diode or a premature engine start, both due to mishandling and/or pilot error. 

I think the bomber was improperly balanced. That is sometimes the main culprit but I agree with Matt308 on his explanation. But, it's all part of the fun!


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

Thats a very impressive bit of kit...

I'm a member of this forum...have a look at this guy's toy. Cockpitfest and ICC :: View topic - B-52 Cockpit Rig

I'm in shock !.

Check out the second article on the forum and see what he's done with it.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 9, 2009)

> Who knows what happened there, but it sure looked like the wind gusts were pretty high and it exceeded its bank angle and maybe just lost lift. Characteristic of the B-52 and many have been lost in real life for exactly that.
> __________________



I think your right. It's sobering, because on Youtube you can see a real B-52 that crashes almost the same way at an air show. It goes into a turn, it starts to turn too tight, it noses over on the same wing and crashes. Only difference is, there were crew members aboard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2009)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> I think your right. It's sobering, because on Youtube you can see a real B-52 that crashes almost the same way at an air show. It goes into a turn, it starts to turn too tight, it noses over on the same wing and crashes. Only difference is, there were crew members aboard.


I bet that's the video of Lt. Col. Holland barn-storming his buff at Fairchild AFB. The crash was a long time in coming, unfortunately.


----------

